# [OFF] ClamAV a besoin de toi !

## Magic Banana

Pour ceux qui ne le connaisse pas, ClamAV est un antivirus libre. Certes la plupart d'entre nous n'utilise pas ce genre de logiciel sur nos systèmes. Néanmoins, de nombreuses entreprises en dépendent (ne serait-ce que pour des obligations légales). Ce logiciel libre est mis en en danger par l'absurdité du système de brevet logiciel (fort heureusement interdit en Europe... pour le moment). Si ClamAV venait à être condamné, n'importe quelle entreprises propriétaires malintentionnées n'hésiterait plus à sortir son arsenal de brevets pour attaquer un concurrent libre devenu trop gênant. 

Ainsi, ClamAV (par l'intermédiaire d'une société appelée Barracuda Networks) est assigné en justice pour non respect d'un brevet logiciel. L'entreprise souhaitant profiter du système pour se faire beaucoup d'argent (développer de nouveaux logiciels ne paie pas aussi bien...  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) s'appelle Trend Micro. Voici le fameux brevet :

 *Le brevet en question wrote:*   

> To decrease the risk of a virus entering and/or leaving a network, the ‘600 Patent scans for viruses and other undesired software at the gateway of a network. Moreover, because viruses may be embedded in the content (such as, for example, email attachments and other content from the World Wide Web), the ‘600 Patent scans the content.

 

Tous les brevets logiciels sont absurdes par nature (n'importe quel logiciel un peu gros utilise des centaines voire des milliers de techniques potentiellement brevetées : les brevets logiciels n'incitent pas à l'innovation mais à l'immobilisme) mais celui-là fait quand même fort. Pour ceux qui ne maîtriseraient pas la langue d'Austin Power, ce brevet interdit la distribution (par une autre entité que Trend Micro) de tout logiciel scannant des données à l'interface d'un réseau pour y déceler des virus ou autres exécutables non désirés.

Barracuda appelle la communauté à l'aide. Le brevet ayant été déposé le 26 septembre 1995, toute preuve allant dans le sens de l'existence de logiciel antérieur utilisant cette technique est recherchée. En particulier si l'un d'entre nous a une copie du logiciel MIMESweeper (édité par Clearswift) dans sa version 1.0, elle permettrait probablement d'invalider une grande partie des techniques brevetées. Si vous voulez les aider en lançant des recherches, ce qui est recherché est listé dans cet article très détaillé que je vous invite à lire.

Pour finir, voilà une citation de Eben Moglen (avocat conseil de la Free Software Foundation et président du Software Freedom Law Center) :

 *Eben Moglen wrote:*   

> Collective defense from software patents is a shared responsibility for everyone in the free software ecosystem.  We are grateful to see device manufacturers like Barracuda Networks take on this responsibility, and we will do what we can to help those who help free software resist such patent abuse.

 

----------

## Mickael

Salut Magic, Diffuse ton message également sur les mailing list.

----------

## Magic Banana

Je ne suis pas inscrit aux mailing lists (je ne suis même plus sous Gentoo).  :Embarassed:   Si tu veux envoyer ma prose sur les mailing lists, je m'engage à ne pas te poursuivre pour enfreinte au droit d'auteur !  :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Je ne suis pas inscrit aux mailing lists (je ne suis même plus sous Gentoo).  

 

Quoi???????????

Si c'est pour déribuntu, vade retro Satanas!  :Twisted Evil: 

Si c'est pour du BSD ... bon ok, passons.

----------

## kwenspc

C'est aussi là que tu vois la fourberie des éditeurs avec leurs brevets: pourquoi s'attaquent-ils à une boite qui release son produit en open-source et pas aux autres (MacAffe, Kasperski, Norton...)? Nan parce que filtrer une interface réseau ça ils le font tous ou presque...

C'est vraiment petit, c'est minable. Ils s'attaquent à plus faible partie parce qu'ils savent TRÈS bien que les autres boite leur fermerait le caquet, ayant de bons avocats (et les moyens de les payer surtout). J'espère très sincèrement que ces bouzes de brevets logiciels n'arriveront jamais en Europe!

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> C'est aussi là que tu vois la fourberie des éditeurs avec leurs brevets: pourquoi s'attaquent-ils à une boite qui release son produit en open-source et pas aux autres (MacAffe, Kasperski, Norton...)? Nan parce que filtrer une interface réseau ça ils le font tous ou presque...
> 
> C'est vraiment petit, c'est minable. Ils s'attaquent à plus faible partie parce qu'ils savent TRÈS bien que les autres boite leur fermerait le caquet, ayant de bons avocats (et les moyens de les payer surtout). J'espère très sincèrement que ces bouzes de brevets logiciels n'arriveront jamais en Europe!

 

La réponse est dans l'article que je vous ai recommandé de lire :

 *Groklaw wrote:*   

> I can't help but note that Trend Micro didn't go after ClamAV developers directly; it zeroed in on a business using ClamAV instead. Why might that be? I think it's patent pragmatism at work. Litigation often starts with a "who has the deep pockets?" analysis, because most litigation is about money. And I understand that McAfee, Symantec and Fortinet have all settled with Trend Micro already, although the details are not public. But this seems to be about more than that. Anyway, FOSS projects really can't play that patent money game. We don't usually have the money. Anyone using ClamAV, should Trend Micro be successful, is potentially a target.

 

D'après cet autre article, un autre logiciel qui pourrait invalider le brevet s'appelle "LANDesk Virus Protect". Il fut développé chez Intel par... une ex employée de Trend Micro ! Autrement dit Trend Micro se prétendent inventeur d'une nouvelle technique ("scanner des données à l'interface d'un réseau pour y déceler des virus" !) tout en sachant pertinemment que ce n'est pas le cas puisque leurs rangs comptaient un développeur directement impliqué dans la conception d'un produit similaire et antérieur. S'il vous plaît, si vous avez des informations, aidez Barracuda Networks et ClamAV a se défaire de ces accusations.

Je suis sous Gobuntu (après avoir passer plusieurs mois tout aussi joyeux sous BLAG GNU And Linux).

----------

## kwenspc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je suis sous Gobuntu  (après avoir passer plusieurs mois tout aussi joyeux sous BLAG GNU And Linux).

 

Tu vas te faire taper, ou plutôt "éplucher"   :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

La suite ici

----------

## Temet

On peut pas flooder Trend Micro de mails pour leur dire tout le bien qu'on en pense?

Après tout, on est ptet pas nombreux mais ... je ne sais pas pour vous, mais c'est grosso merdo moi qui donne des conseils informatiques à tout mon entourage.

Mine de rien, y a un effet de domino... genre tu leurs dit que tu comptes bien répondre la mauvaise parole à tes proches, tout ça.

----------

## El_Goretto

Euh, je ne suis pas convaincu que Trend fasse le plus gros de son chiffre avec son produit grand public... Donc à moins d'être un consultant sécu dans une boîte avec watmille clients... Ya une image avec un violon qui me vient à l'esprit  :Smile: 

@XavierMiller: c'est quoi ton lien? tu l'aurais pas "raté" des fois?  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

Pfff, j'espère bien qu'ils vont trouver toutes les preuves nécessaire et envoyer TrendMicro se faire f...

----------

## cylgalad2

Tous les brevets sont absurdes par nature.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> @XavierMiller: c'est quoi ton lien? tu l'aurais pas "raté" des fois? 

 

Non, non... c'est la réponse "nous sommes un forum Gentoo et pas Winbuntu"  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *cylgalad2 wrote:*   

> Tous les brevets sont absurdes par nature.

 

Dans certain cas très très précis le concept "d'exclusivité d'exploitation" (ce à quoi serve les brevets) peut  être une bonne solution dans un contexte concurrentiel fort. Genre une nouvelle méthode pour produire un produit particulier. Le but du brevet "industriel" dans ce cas là c'est de donner une exclusivité ET des garanties d'investissement au détenteur du brevet. Par exemple une boite qui possède donc cette nouvelle méthode X, n'a pas les moyens financiers de la développer. Heureusement, le fait qu'elle détienne le brevet permet d'offrir aux investisseurs une garantie que seule cette boite va pouvoir exploiter la-dite méthode X. Si il n'y avait pas ce brevet, non seulement les investisseurs ne s'intéresseraient pas à la petite boite là, mais en plus: n'importe quelle mastodonte en position forte sur le marché (voir monopolistique) et ayant assez de fond propre pourrait s'approprier la nouvelle production sans que ça rapporte le moindre kopek à la petite boite.

Mais ça, c'est la vision "idéale" et très spécialisée du brevet. Malheureusement, et là je te rejoins, en réalité ça ne marche quasiment pas et en plus ça part complètement en sucette car peut et mal contrôlé, ça déborde là où il faut pas (logiciel, molécules), et... 20 ans d'exclusivité c'est clairement du foutage de gueule.

Donc tant qu'à faire oui: mieux vaut pas de brevet du tout qu'un truc bancale (et bénéfique qu'aux gros, réellement) qui en plus tend à se greffer là où il a rien à faire (logiciel, molécules...) et donc qui est tout pourri.

----------

## gbetous

Concernant les brevets, la première chose à faire c'est bien de ne as breveter n'importe quoi. J'avais lu une anecdote comme quoi Microsoft avait breveté... une pomme !

En effet, vu qu'ils balancent les brevets par centaines ou milliers, le bureau d'enregistrement fait ça à la chaîne. Au milieu c'était glissé la demande d'un véritable agriculteur qui voulait breveter une nouvelle pomme, et qui a dû être bien surpris de voir que son brevet était détenu par Microsoft !

Comme quoi personne ne regarde vraiment le contenu du brevet, surtout si il émane d'une entreprise à forte notoriété.

----------

## kwenspc

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comme quoi personne ne regarde vraiment le contenu du brevet, surtout si il émane d'une entreprise à forte notoriété.

 

Voilà, d'où l'idée que soit on s'en passe soit il serait temps de revoir profondément le système.

Enfin on s'égare...

----------

## dapsaille

Aille ...

 Cause perdue ...

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour tous ceux qui ne la connaîtrait pas lu, je vous invite très vivement à lire cette traduction française d'un article de RMS mettant en évidence l'absurdité des brevets logiciels. Son approche très didactique se base sur une comparaison avec les idées littéraires.

----------

## nonas

Comptes-tu proposer une dépêche (je sais pas si y'en a une en préparation) ou un journal sur DLFP ?

----------

## davidou2a

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Euh, je ne suis pas convaincu que Trend fasse le plus gros de son chiffre avec son produit grand public... Donc à moins d'être un consultant sécu dans une boîte avec watmille clients... Ya une image avec un violon qui me vient à l'esprit 
> 
> @XavierMiller: c'est quoi ton lien? tu l'aurais pas "raté" des fois? 

 

ils vendent leur saloperie d'office scan a l'armée de terre ainsi que Pc-cillin... donc ya deja de quoi vivre... je le sais je devais les installer sur le parc info de mon regiment lorsque j'etais mili...   :Confused: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *nonas wrote:*   

> Comptes-tu proposer une dépêche (je sais pas si y'en a une en préparation) ou un journal sur DLFP ?

 

Non. En fait je passe déjà trop de temps sur ce forum et sur Blue GNU pour lequel j'écris de temps en temps des articles (rarement des nouvelles, plutôt des opinions). Si je me fais un compte sur LinuxFR, l'avancement de ma thèse (je suis doctorant) risque de passer sous un seuil critique !  :Laughing:  C'était d'ailleurs ma raison principale pour délaisser Gentoo. Pas le problème de la compilation en soit mais plutôt celui des quelques non-compilation.  :Laughing: 

Comme je l'ai écrit pour Mickael, tu es invité à copier-coller parties ou totalités de mes messages où bon te semble tant que tu ne dénatures pas mes propos. Je ne me fais pas de soucis.  :Wink: 

----------

## nonas

OK, je vais bien lire tout ça demain et essayer d'en faire un journal.  :Wink: 

edit : bon ben j'ai proposé une dépêche en fait, on verra bien ce qu'en disent les modérolecteurs.

----------

## nonas

Voilà la dépêche a été acceptée : https://linuxfr.org/2008/02/01/23640.html

----------

## Magic Banana

 *nonas wrote:*   

> Voilà la dépêche a été acceptée : https://linuxfr.org/2008/02/01/23640.html

 

Bel article !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Magic Banana

La communauté réagit, selon moi, très bien face à cette affaire ! Déjà une vingtaine de soumissions de procédés antérieurs utilisant cette techniques. Par ailleurs, plusieurs appels au boycott de Trend Micro. Pour en savoir plus, cliquez ici.  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

La FSF soutien un appel au boycott de la société Trend Micro.

----------

## Magic Banana

Ça s'annonce pas trop mal...

----------

## Dismantr

J'adhère...   :Confused: 

C'est dégueulasse un brevet aussi vague.............

----------

## Magic Banana

Il n'est pas vague. Il est juste évident pour toute personne travaillant un peu dans la sécurité informatique (même en 1995).

Et tous les brevets logiciels sont "dégueulasses".

----------

## Dismantr

Oui... Je suis d'accord avec toi, merci de m'aider à l'exprimer  :Very Happy: .... En tout cas, ça reste d'gueulasse et je suis bien content que ça se profile bien pour BN  :Wink:  ; j'en étais resté à leur recherche d'antécédents...

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> tous les brevets logiciels sont "dégueulasses".

 

Non. Je passe quelques années à développer un algo révolutionnaire, c'est pas pour que mon voisin puisse en profiter comme ça*. 

Breveter une idée comme celui revendiqué par Trend Micro est absurde car c'est bien trop généraliste. Breveter un algo de recherche de signatures dans du trafic réseau, là je dis pourquoi pas. 

* moi perso je m'en fous, tout ce que j'ai pu développer dans ma vie est Open source, voire dans le domaine public.

----------

## Dismantr

Les brevets dans le monde industriel pur, je comprends ça et je suis kwenspc sur la question. Pour les brevets logiciels, j'étais persuadé de leur absurdité, mais comment caractériser l'exemple de Oupsman, dans ce cas ?

De toute manière, je suppose qu'on aura pas notre mot à dire sur la législation qui se prépare tout doucement au parlement européen   :Confused:  ?

D'ailleurs, je n'ai pas bien saisi, si l'on a pas de site web, et qu'on n'a aucune des pièces nécessaires à BN, ce qu'on peut faire à part dire autour de nous que Trend est une boîte malhonnête...

----------

## Magic Banana

La raison d'être du brevetage est d'encourager l'innovation pour le bien du citoyen (autrefois la bonne idée d'un industriel restait toujours au stade du "secret industriel"). Force est de constater que dans le domaine des logiciels, il ne fait que l'empêcher. Un logiciel implémente une infinité d'idées plus ou moins triviales. Dès que tu développes un logiciel tu risques à tout moment de te retrouver avec un procès sur le dos. Si tu es une grosse boîte (Micro$oft, Adobe, etc.), tu peux répondre. Si tu es un développeur de logiciel libre, tu ne peux que mourir. Même si le brevet n'est pas trivial tu empêches potentiellement multitude d'autres logiciel innovant de se créer car ils auraient besoin d'emprunter ton idée. Au final : il n'y a plus d'innovation et le citoyen y perd.

En plus de ce problème éthique, il est impossible en pratique de fixer une limite entre évident ou non. La preuve : aux États-Unis, tout brevet logiciel est sensé ne pas être évident pour les personnes du domaine. Cela n'a pas empêcher le brevetage du filtrage de contenu malveillant à l'entrée d'un réseau (par Trend Micro), le brevetage du clic (par Micro$oft), ou plus récemment le brevetage du lien hypertexte caché derrière une image.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> La raison d'être du brevetage est d'encourager l'innovation pour le bien du citoyen (autrefois la bonne idée d'un industriel restait toujours au stade du "secret industriel"). Force est de constater que dans le domaine des logiciels, il ne fait que l'empêcher. Un logiciel implémente une infinité d'idées plus ou moins triviales. Dès que tu développes un logiciel tu risques à tout moment de te retrouver avec un procès sur le dos. Si tu es une grosse boîte (Micro$oft, Adobe, etc.), tu peux répondre. Si tu es un développeur de logiciel libre, tu ne peux que mourir. Même si le brevet n'est pas trivial tu empêches potentiellement multitude d'autres logiciel innovant de se créer car ils auraient besoin d'emprunter ton idée. Au final : il n'y a plus d'innovation et le citoyen y perd.
> 
> 

 

Entre breveter une idée et breveter la façon de l'implémenter, il y'a un gouffre  :Exclamation:  Breveter une idée, niet  :Exclamation:  Breveter un algo permettant d'implémenter l'idée, là oui, et justement ça favorise l'innovation ... au détriment du flemmard qui développe un logiciel faisant la même chose, de la même façon. Il y'a toujours plusieurs façons de réaliser une idée complexe  :Rolling Eyes:  Enfin ça c'est ce qu'on m'a apprit à l'IUT  :Rolling Eyes: 

J'admets cependant que ceci est irréaliste, malheureusement  :Sad: 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En plus de ce problème éthique, il est impossible en pratique de fixer une limite entre évident ou non. La preuve : aux États-Unis, tout brevet logiciel est sensé ne pas être évident pour les personnes du domaine. Cela n'a pas empêcher le brevetage du filtrage de contenu malveillant à l'entrée d'un réseau (par Trend Micro), le brevetage du clic (par Micro$oft), ou plus récemment le brevetage du lien hypertexte caché derrière une image.

 

Ce genre de brevets est proprement stupide et ne devrait pas exister.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Entre breveter une idée et breveter la façon de l'implémenter, il y'a un gouffre  Breveter une idée, niet  Breveter un algo permettant d'implémenter l'idée, là oui, et justement ça favorise l'innovation ... au détriment du flemmard qui développe un logiciel faisant la même chose, de la même façon. Il y'a toujours plusieurs façons de réaliser une idée complexe  Enfin ça c'est ce qu'on m'a apprit à l'IUT 
> 
> J'admets cependant que ceci est irréaliste, malheureusement 
> ...

 

Sans parler du fait que pour eux un brevet c'est 20ans d'exclusivité au possesseur du-dit brevet... En industrie ça a (avait?) peut-être un sens. En info... allez 5 ans, et encore ça serait déjà trop.

Le pire c'est que les lobbys poussent de plus en plus pour rallonger les droits d'exclusivité. (ce que les majors font déjà, avec succès malheureusement, avec les droits d'auteur...)

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Entre breveter une idée et breveter la façon de l'implémenter, il y'a un gouffre  Breveter une idée, niet  Breveter un algo permettant d'implémenter l'idée, là oui, et justement ça favorise l'innovation ... au détriment du flemmard qui développe un logiciel faisant la même chose, de la même façon. Il y'a toujours plusieurs façons de réaliser une idée complexe  Enfin ça c'est ce qu'on m'a apprit à l'IUT  

 

Sauf que précisément, un brevet logiciel concerne une idée. Lorsque tu déposes un brevets tu n'as pas à donner ton code. Ce dont tu parles c'est le droit d'auteur (copyright). C'est un tout autre sujet.

Cela prouve une fois de plus à quelle point le terme "propriété intellectuelle" ne veut rien dire. Lorsque l'on a dit quelque chose sur le droit d'auteur, on n'a rien dit sur les brevet ou sur le droit des marques (et vice versa).

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Entre breveter une idée et breveter la façon de l'implémenter, il y'a un gouffre  Breveter une idée, niet  Breveter un algo permettant d'implémenter l'idée, là oui, et justement ça favorise l'innovation ... au détriment du flemmard qui développe un logiciel faisant la même chose, de la même façon. Il y'a toujours plusieurs façons de réaliser une idée complexe  Enfin ça c'est ce qu'on m'a apprit à l'IUT   
> 
> Sauf que précisément, un brevet logiciel concerne une idée. Lorsque tu déposes un brevets tu n'as pas à donner ton code. Ce dont tu parles c'est le droit d'auteur (copyright). C'est un tout autre sujet.
> 
> Cela prouve une fois de plus à quelle point le terme "propriété intellectuelle" ne veut rien dire. Lorsque l'on a dit quelque chose sur le droit d'auteur, on n'a rien dit sur les brevet ou sur le droit des marques (et vice versa).

 

T'énerve pas, je suis d'accord avec toi  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> T'énerve pas, je suis d'accord avec toi 

 

Mais je ne m'énerve pas !  :Laughing: 

----------

## Dismantr

Ben quoi ? On est tous d'accord au final ?   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Il y a tellement d'argent en jeu qu'on en arrive à la situation inimaginable ou tout le monde est d'accord, mais on va quand même voté l'inverse pour faire plaisir à nos lobbyistes fenêtriens voisins, au parlement ?

----------

## CryoGen

/me va déposer un brevet sur le brevet, et un autre sur la propriété intellectuelle   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Dismantr

ça m'étonne que personne ne l'ai déjà fait, tiens !!!   :Wink: 

Je file sur Esp@cenet vérifier !!!

 :Cool: 

----------

